# Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE)



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I had never heard of these guys so I thought I would share. It's a great cover, just goes to show that covers don't have to be identical to the original to be good.

[video=youtube_share;e4Ao-iNPPUc]http://youtu.be/e4Ao-iNPPUc[/video]


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Ha! That was awesome!

How bout some Iron maiden

[video=youtube;Li58voy6xXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li58voy6xXM[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zurn said:


> I had never heard of these guys so I thought I would share. It's a great cover, just goes to show that covers don't have to be identical to the original to be good.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;e4Ao-iNPPUc]http://youtu.be/e4Ao-iNPPUc[/video]



I agree, and I love the clip, but there's a difference between playing it your way because you have creative ideas, and playing it your way because you simply don't have the ears or chops to play it right.

So no, it doesn't have to be identical to the original to be good, but lots of players hide behind that.

These guys though, are pretty freaking cool.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Love this. Very refreshing.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Kind of a similar vibe to Hayseed Dixie, who I believe did a whole album of AC/DC hillbilly covers. Heavy rock tunes seem to lend themselves well to this treatment. I was in a country band a few years back and had the idea to do a celtic cover of ELPs Lucky Man....didn't work out very well


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have seen the Thunderstruck one before but HOLY CRAP Iron Maiden! That was a great cover! Loved it! Something really different but oh so good! 

Thanks for sharing. 

PS. Wouldn't mind seeing some Judas Priest!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

that maiden one was super cool.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I never thought of any heavy metal song that could be turned into a hillbilly type genre song! Could you call them ********? I guess not! That might be a bit rude.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the hook to trooper sounds alot more like smooth criminal than the trooper. that's not to say i didn't enjoy it though. in my head i'm all like


----------

